# Opinions on B&C DE600-8,



## cattskinner (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm usually on the Home AV forum pages, but my home system is exclusively JBL and B&C Pro stuff and it might be here I want to look for answers.
One of my bass drivers in my home system is a B&C 21", and I'm wondering if their compression drivers are as impressive as that thing is. I'm looking at building a pair of 2-way satellite speakers (my L/R front mains) with the B&C DE600 and a pair of JBL 2225H's (I have a way-back-then relationship with 'em lddude, fresh recones I came up with. The price on the DE600's is reasonable to say the least if they're a good quality driver.

I've never used any of P.Audio's stuff either, but I'm eyeballing a pair of P.Audio PH-316 100° x 100° horns, JBL look-alikes to go with the DE600, as I'm not in need of a long-throw horn. BUT, the driver is listed as a 1.4", the horn as a 1.5" ... can they mate up?

Looking for some input, and anything is much appreciated.
Thanks!


----------

